# Knee Brace



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2010)

While I wait for the Doctors and insurance companies to duke it out over my getting a rigid knee brace (approximately $600) I have twisted the damn thing again so I have decided that I need to find one for myself that is going to do the job that is somewhat cheaper and so far I have seen a few but DonJoy looks the best

Specifically this one or possibly this one

Does anyone have an experience using a DonJoy Brace? Does anyone have any suggestions for a brace?

It has to be hinged and rigid of Semi-rigid and less than $175


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2010)

No experience, I just use an Ace knee brace from Walgreens.

Its hard for me to envision those braces not doing what they are supposed to do.  What I would be more concerned with is...how easy are they to clean?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sure they are harder to clean than the $600 rigid brace the MD wants me to get but I am not paying $600 for a knee brace. I will wait to see if the insurance will cover that one. But then I hope to not be wearing it all that long, a few months or so.

I use to use a ace wrap too, but this time the knee wants to bend just ever so slightly sideways and that is what is causing the re-injury. I also discovered, while working in the yard, my knee REALLY hates a house stance at the moment.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2010)

The reason why I bring up cleaning them is because they are going right next to your skin.  With a rigid knee brace, you will likely have some sort of cotton wrap (a sock for your knees, if you will) that will go between the brace and your skin.  When my Ace brace gets too grungy or out of shape, I can toss it out and be out $12.  A $90 brace is a different story.  (These are an FSA-eligible expense, in case that is an option for you)

For the knee brace to be effective, it must be worn regularly (or at least, when needed).  DonJoy says their brace is made out of a "neoprene alternative" that is more comfortable.  That's all good, but make sure it is something that you can clean regularly without a lot of fussin'.  A dirty brace will risk a skin rash, and you don't need any other issues on top of what you already have. 

BTW...I don't use an Ace wrap, I use a neoprene brace.  They do have one with a side stabilizer, but you may need something a bit more rigid.

http://www.target.com/TekZone-Knee-Brace-Side-Stabilizer/dp/B000LLZI3W


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Xue,

They both look good to me and are similar to ones I have used to rehab my knee in the past.  In your case I would probably start with the one with hinges.
I will say that you can pick up one like that at almost any sporting goods store for quite a bit less.  I think mine was substantially under a $100 but it has been awhile.  Then as rehab is going well eventually go down to one without the metal inserts.


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2010)

I was given the deluxe knee brace when I messed up my knee while on duty in 07..Thankfully it happened on duty and it didnt cost me a penny..


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a brace I picked up at the sproting goods store...it's a neoprene sleve that has two hinged metal bars on either side of the knee.  Works pretty good.  bars come out so that the sleeve can be cleaned.

It was lik $35.  better than the ACE one, not as good as my $600 brace.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Apr 8, 2010)

When I asked the Orthopedic surgeon that treated my knee about those plain neoprene braces/ sleeves that you can buy off the rack he said they dont do much for you...Agree or disagree??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2010)

Drac said:


> When I asked the Orthopedic surgeon that treated my knee about those plain neoprene braces/ sleeves that you can buy off the rack he said they dont do much for you...Agree or disagree??


 
For what is going on with my knee right now I fully agree

However for the minor issues I have had over the years the have helped.


----------



## K-man (Apr 8, 2010)

Drac said:


> When I asked the Orthopedic surgeon that treated my knee about those plain neoprene braces/ sleeves that you can buy off the rack he said they dont do much for you...Agree or disagree??


Although I am now out of the profession I supplied knee braces and other equipment over many years.
In my observation few people are prepared to pay what is required to purchase a brace that actually provides a real benefit.  The neoprene braces, with a side support are pretty much useless except as a reminder that you have a knee problem.  In some instances the warmth provided is beneficial.  The elasticised braces are a total waste of money although if they extend far enough they may provide sufficient compression to restrict swelling if the injury is recent.

So returning to the op.


> While I wait for the Doctors and insurance companies to duke it out over my getting a rigid knee brace (approximately $600) I have twisted the damn thing again so I have decided that I need to find one for myself that is going to do the job that is somewhat cheaper and so far I have seen a few but DonJoy looks the best
> 
> Specifically this one or possibly this one
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Donjoy brace so can't comment on that brand. It does seem to be more of a patella stabiliser than a brace that will prevent lateral movement of the knee.
I had a quick look and found this one (Ossur CTi OTS Pro Sport Knee Brace) but it is expensive.  It has the features I would be looking for in a good brace.


----------

